# Reheat cold stuffed pork loin



## backpacker048 (Dec 19, 2022)

I'm going to cook a stuffed pork loin Christmas eve day for Christmas day dinner.  Since after I cook it, I'll keep it in the fridge until Christmas Day, how would you reheat it trying to maintain food safety - get thru that danger zone of 30*-130*?


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 19, 2022)

If I understand you correctly you are cooking Christmas Eve and warming it up Christmas Day? You shouldnt have to worry you already cooked it and got the bacteria dead. I would slowly warm it in crock pot or oven on low sorry if I’m following you, but if it’s fully cooked the danger zone should not even come into play


----------



## DougE (Dec 19, 2022)

Sous vide is really the best way to reheat previously cooked meat, both from a safety and a quality standpoint. Since it's in a sealed bag during the process, there is no moisture loss during reheating.


----------



## DougE (Dec 19, 2022)

crazzycajun said:


> but if it’s fully cooked the danger zone should not even come into play


So there is no possibility of bacteria in the air landing on the cooked meat while handling it that could then grow while the cooked meat is in the zone?


----------



## backpacker048 (Dec 19, 2022)

crazzycajun said:


> If I understand you correctly you are cooking Christmas Eve and warming it up Christmas Day? You shouldnt have to worry you already cooked it and got the bacteria dead. I would slowly warm it in crock pot or oven on low sorry if I’m following you, but if it’s fully cooked the danger zone should not even come into play


Not disagreeing with you at all, but in the SV books I’m reading they talk about getting it up to 131* and then put it in an icebath to rapidly drop the temp thru the bacteria danger range.  I’m not using SV to cook the loin just comparing it to smoking it.  

Something seems a bit strange here. Why is there so much concern in the SV method about bacteria and not in the grilling or smoking method - maybe ambient temperature twice as high solves the problem???


----------



## backpacker048 (Dec 19, 2022)

DougE said:


> Sous vide is really the best way to reheat previously cooked meat, both from a safety and a quality standpoint. Since it's in a sealed bag during the process, there is no moisture loss during reheating.


My concern with using SV to reheat is the juice put out by the loin getting into the stuffing and making it mush. Other than that , I’d love to use it.


----------



## DougE (Dec 19, 2022)

backpacker048 said:


> My concern with using SV to reheat is the juice put out by the loin getting into the stuffing and making it mush. Other than that , I’d love to use it.


My other choice would be foiled in the oven, and maybe putting on a rack at the end to firm everything up some. That's all I got.


----------



## four20 (Dec 19, 2022)

backpacker048 said:


> I'm going to cook a stuffed pork loin Christmas eve day for Christmas day dinner.  Since after I cook it, I'll keep it in the fridge until Christmas Day, how would you reheat it trying to maintain food safety - get thru that danger zone of 30*-130*?


May I say IMO....... that something of this nature can not be properly re-heated and should be cooked and served fresh. I know its rough to plan the cook, get up early, and execute it for fresh serve is a daunting task. 
Proper planning like prepping the loin and stuffing it the day before.  Refrigerating this would change the overall cook time to achieve a proper IT, and cause a mush issue.

Q :Lets flatten and re-roll the pork the night before, but should we season it when it goes into the fridge? 
A:Its too easy to over season the meat and it become too strong. 

Q:So we flatten it and pull it out the next morning and season? 
A: Season the flat 2 hours before you plan to stuff, cook, and smoke.

Q: I know the weight, diameter, and length of the piece and want to know how long these factors affect cook time.
A: If you need a reference I know stuffed pork tenderloin with an approximate size of 12" length x 3" diameter stuffed with fibrous blend with cheese takes 2 hours at 250f to reach an IT of 145. 

Q: When do I cook the stuffing?
A: Depends on what it contains......


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

What are your plans for the stuffing? Might make a big difference on how it's reheated.  A pork loin alone would be easy but a stuffed one...I could see where texture could be affected. 

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 20, 2022)

Pork Loin tends to get dry reheating.  Why not get it ready than cook the same day?


----------



## backpacker048 (Dec 20, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Pork Loin tends to get dry reheating.  Why not get it ready than cook the same day?


The wife said she doesn't want me cooking Christmas day.

I might have to revisit the subject with her and see if she won't give in.


----------



## backpacker048 (Dec 20, 2022)

crazzycajun said:


> If I understand you correctly you are cooking Christmas Eve and warming it up Christmas Day? You shouldnt have to worry you already cooked it and got the bacteria dead. I would slowly warm it in crock pot or oven on low sorry if I’m following you, but if it’s fully cooked the danger zone should not even come into play


Thanks for the reply, crazzycajun.  I have the same thoughts.  We heat up cooked food in the MW all the time and don't have any problems - soooo, why all the concern that I've been reading about cooking the Sous Vide method.  My SV reading has generated the safety concern.


four20 said:


> May I say IMO....... that something of this nature can not be properly re-heated and should be cooked and served fresh. I know its rough to plan the cook, get up early, and execute it for fresh serve is a daunting task.
> Proper planning like prepping the loin and stuffing it the day before.  Refrigerating this would change the overall cook time to achieve a proper IT, and cause a mush issue.
> 
> Q :Lets flatten and re-roll the pork the night before, but should we season it when it goes into the fridge?
> ...


The problem is that the wife doesn't want me cooking it Christmas Day.  As I told Crazzy Cajun, I may have to revisit the subject with her.  Her concern is that many of my cooks I wind up an hour or so late, and we just can't do that Christmas Day.

You've got a point about doing as much prep work the day before and then just putting it together and cooking it Christmas day.

The wieght of it is about 3#'s unstuffed. The stuffing consists of sausage, cream cheese, chives,  mushrooms, minced garlic, and rubs.



Brokenhandle said:


> What are your plans for the stuffing? Might make a big difference on how it's reheated.  A pork loin alone would be easy but a stuffed one...I could see where texture could be affected.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan for the reply.  See below for comments on the stuffing.  Backpacker


----------



## backpacker048 (Dec 20, 2022)

backpacker048 said:


> The wife said she doesn't want me cooking Christmas day.
> 
> I might have to revisit the subject with her and see if she won't give in.





backpacker048 said:


> The wife said she doesn't want me cooking Christmas day.
> 
> I might have to revisit the subject with her and see if she won't give in.


----------



## backpacker048 (Dec 20, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> What are your plans for the stuffing? Might make a big difference on how it's reheated.  A pork loin alone would be easy but a stuffed one...I could see where texture could be affected.
> 
> Ryan


See comments below for stuffing.  Backpacker


----------



## backpacker048 (Dec 20, 2022)

DougE said:


> My other choice would be foiled in the oven, and maybe putting on a rack at the end to firm everything up some. That's all I got.


A comment below talked about how easy it is to dry it our by reheating it.  I think he's got a point.  I really can't mess this cook up as one of the guests is a finicky eater, and the wife says I've got to nail this cook.
Backpacker


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2022)

At least she's not putting any pressure on you!   

Ryan


----------



## fxsales1959 (Dec 20, 2022)

backpacker048 said:


> I'm going to cook a stuffed pork loin Christmas eve day for Christmas day dinner.  Since after I cook it, I'll keep it in the fridge until Christmas Day, how would you reheat it trying to maintain food safety - get thru that danger zone of 30*-130*?


we're just rednecks, but we  dostuff like that and even ribs wrapped tight in tin fole, and put in the air fryer at about 200. makin stuffed pork loin for Christmas day


----------



## backpacker048 (Dec 20, 2022)

To all you guys, thanks for your help. I apologize for the jumbled up replies.  The wife has OK'ed cooking the loin on Christmas Day.  Now the pressure is on to have it ready by dinner time.  I'm going to a bin bllow 3 hours for the cook at 225-250*, and expect to finish up within that length of time.   I'll pull it at 140*-145* meat temp, and keep it warm in a heated cooler at 130* until eatin' time.   FYI: 130* is max temp for the heated ice chest/cooler.


Brokenhandle said:


> At least she's not putting any pressure on you!
> 
> Ryan


She waits until I’m in trouble before she does that.  Not really, but I had better  get this thing right.


----------



## backpacker048 (Dec 20, 2022)

backpacker048 said:


> To all you guys, thanks for your help. I apologize for the jumbled up replies.  The wife has OK'ed cooking the loin on Christmas Day.  Now the pressure is on to have it ready by dinner time.  I'm going to a bin bllow 3 hours for the cook at 225-250*, and expect to finish up within that length of time.   I'll pull it at 140*-145* meat temp, and keep it warm in a heated cooler at 130* until eatin' time.   FYI: 130* is max temp for the heated ice chest/cooler.
> 
> She waits until I’m in trouble before she does that.  Not really, but I had better  get this thing right.


----------



## backpacker048 (Dec 20, 2022)

To all you guys, thanks for your help. I apologize for the jumbled up replies.  The wife has OK'ed cooking the loin on Christmas Day.  Now the pressure is on to have it ready by dinner time.  I'm going to allow 3 hours for the cook at 225-250*, and expect to finish up within that length of time.   I'll pull it at 140*-145* meat temp, and keep it warm in a heated cooler at 130* until eatin' time.   FYI: 130* is max temp for the heated ice chest/cooler.


----------



## backpacker048 (Dec 20, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> we're just rednecks, but we  dostuff like that and even ribs wrapped tight in tin fole, and put in the air fryer at about 200. makin stuffed pork loin for Christmas day


You're saying that you wrap up ribs in tinfoil and cook them in the air fryer at 200?  That sounds interesting.  Tell me more.


----------

